# Meet Ferguson Moose!!



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are wondering what kind of a name that is, well that is the creative combination of my 5yr old and 2yr old daughters. Ferguson comes from a favorite children's book about a westie, and well moose is the only thing the 2 yr old could come up with, so it stuck. 

We picked him up today and boy he is a live wire! Izzy took a few minutes to warm up to him and then they were off running and playing. I could only get a couple of good pictures because they were running everywhere. I will be attempting to take a lot more.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!! Congratulations


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh Congratulations! How fun for all of you!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new cutie. He's a doll.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations - what a cutie!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

hav2 said:


> If you are wondering what kind of a name that is, well that is the creative combination of my 5yr old and 2yr old daughters. Ferguson comes from a favorite children's book about a westie, and well moose is the only thing the 2 yr old could come up with, so it stuck.
> 
> We picked him up today and boy he is a live wire! Izzy took a few minutes to warm up to him and then they were off running and playing. I could only get a couple of good pictures because they were running everywhere. I will be attempting to take a lot more.


Such a big name for such a little guy, he will grow into it I am sure, it has a noble ring to it!! He is darling! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable !!! I love the name.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a little cutie.... congratulations.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

just precious!!!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Ferguson Moose is gorgeous! Congrats!

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute and I love his name! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable! My kids' first pony was named Fergus... A coal black Shetland pony with TONS of hair!<g> Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

He is adorable!!! and so is the name


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He is precious, love the name and how you got it.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the congratulations!! We love the name too! It's definitely different. Last night he did whine quite a bit in his crate, but then settled after a while. He is a very good natured little puppy. I'll try to post some more pics as the day goes, hard to get good ones when they won't stop moving!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

may your pup bring you lots of love and laughter! beautiful!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope the whole family is doing well.
Congrats.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I LOVE the name! How adorable! Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoy the two- Hav -world!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

awww! congratulations! i love the name, lol!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy. I love the name...its special because your two little ones named him. I am sure you all are having fun. Enjoy puppyhood they grow up so fast. He is a little cutie pie!


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Ha! I LOVE the name! Congrats!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to chime in! I too LOVE the name! he is adorable!

Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cute name for a cute fella. Have fun with him.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree with everyone - adorable and terrific name


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on Hav #2 ! Love the creative name, and no, I don't think there is another Ferguson Moose on the forum, but I can check.  He's a cutie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

*ADORABLE!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Congratulations on Hav #2 ! Love the creative name, and no, *I don't think there is another Ferguson Moose on the forum, but I can check.*  He's a cutie!


Marj~ ound:

Jenn~ Congratulations on #2! What a cute name. I especially like how it came about


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome! He's adorable


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Some New Pics*

Fergus is doing well!!! Potty training is going almost too easy(knock on wood)!
Izzy is taking her time getting used to him, she is not sure whether to play with him, mother him or just not like him period. Anybody have any tips on how to help her figure it out? I don't want her to feel like we are trying to replace her or we are leaving her out or anything. Here are some new pictures too, he is very hard to catch, especially being mostly black.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jenn, it sounds like Fergus is doing great! I would let Izzy work out issues on her own unless she starts getting too mean to Fergus which I doubt. The first child always seems to get with the program soon enough!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What an adorable face!!! They will work it out but I am anxious to see what everyone suggests!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

She hasn't been mean with him at all, just standing her ground, she mostly plays with him. Sometimes I notice that she goes off by herself and she looks like she's pouting, and that kills me. I just want her to enjoy him and not be jealous or feel like we forgot all about her. I don't want to sound like I need Dr. Phil either, lol!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She's probably just taking a break - those pups can wear a girl out!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Jenn, you don't have to worry about Izzy 'pouting' since dogs don't do that. lol I do know what you mean, though, but we tend to give them human emotions when it's not always the case. If she goes off to be on her own, that's not a bad thing. It means she wants or needs time alone. If she didn't have that option, she might start feeling frustrated and who knows how she'd react then! Make things playful, but it's important for her to have her own space and time too. 

A new puppy can be a lot to handle! They'll often figure things out on their own, but it's always good to keep an eye on them.


----------



## TRMilagro (Mar 4, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

What a sweet adorable face! Congrats!

We have a black mini Schnauzer and he is next to impossible to photograph!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

*I Know Y'all Love New Pics*

Ferguson is still doing really well, all though I didn't realize how hard it is to get a picture of a mostly black dog! I really am trying! Izzy is coming around.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, he's so tiny! Well, compared to our older dogs. How are things going?


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Ferguson looks very cute!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

*He's kind of big right?*

Fergus is doing very well! He is very much settled into our daily routine and Izzy LOVES him. His potty training is going well, ya know a few accidents here or there, normal puppy stuff. He went to his 11wk puppy check and he weighed.....7lbs!!! Is that normal at 11 weeks? I don't remember Izzy weighing nearly that much. They are from the same father and he is a bigger havanese, they have different mothers and Fergus' Mom is bigger than Izzy's Mom. So I knew he would be bigger than her but that big already? Anybody else have really big pups? The rest of the Vet stuff was normal, he does have a knot on his back leg where he got his vaccine and it was tender, but he is pretty much a crazy normal puppy. He does have a lot more energy than Izzy. We did start him in a puppy training class, and much to my disbelief his did awesome. I thought I would never get him to focus, but his ability to focus and learn quick is AMAZING! So there is my long update on Fergus!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

They are so cute!! awww


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad everything is going well. Puppies are crazy, aren't they? That's what makes them fun and frustrating at the same time 

I'm not sure how their weight levels off or when it does. The breeders on here can give you more info on that. I do know that we have some 20+ pounders on the forum, so it's not unusual at all. But speaking of size, and if breeders chime in, I'm curious. What's the average weight (or is there even one) for adult show dogs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hav2 said:


> Fergus is doing very well! He is very much settled into our daily routine and Izzy LOVES him. His potty training is going well, ya know a few accidents here or there, normal puppy stuff. He went to his 11wk puppy check and he weighed.....7lbs!!! Is that normal at 11 weeks? I don't remember Izzy weighing nearly that much. They are from the same father and he is a bigger havanese, they have different mothers and Fergus' Mom is bigger than Izzy's Mom. So I knew he would be bigger than her but that big already? Anybody else have really big pups? The rest of the Vet stuff was normal, he does have a knot on his back leg where he got his vaccine and it was tender, but he is pretty much a crazy normal puppy. He does have a lot more energy than Izzy. We did start him in a puppy training class, and much to my disbelief his did awesome. I thought I would never get him to focus, but his ability to focus and learn quick is AMAZING! So there is my long update on Fergus!


Fergus is adorable!!! Kodi was a big puppy, but he was only 6 lbs at 11 weeks! He's now almost a year old (two more weeks) and hasn't grown in some time. I think he's about 16 lbs, and has outgrown both of his parents by quite a margin. While this puts him in the "big Hav" category, there are certainly bigger Havs out there. We actually think his size is perfect for us. He's big enough for "real" hugs, and at the same time, small enough that he's not a chore to pick up if you need to.

Whatever size Fergus ends up, I'm sure he'll be perfect for you too!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I do have to say I like the Havs that are on the bigger side. Izzy tops out at 16lbs, and we enjoy her at that size. She is substantial enough not to be knocked over by our children! I was just so surprised when he weighed that much being so young, and I am almost positive he will be bigger than Izzy.

Whatever the size, he definitely brightens our day everyday, all day!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the latest pictures. Fergus is adorable ! Ricky is a bigger Hav too, at 17 lbs, but you can feel his ribs as he's slim. He's just long and tall and heavier than Sammy, who is 10 lbs and needs to lose a pound cuz his ribs are too well-padded! lol


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Fergus is a cutie! I have one that is white and one mostly black and it's so hard to get a good pick of the black one! My boys are about to turn 2 and they were 15 lbs at their last vet visit. I am not sure when they are supposed to top out in weight but was surprised to read they can change color over a 3 year period. Thanks for posting the pics! Love it!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahh.. how cute! Ferguson is a looker.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So adorable - nice to see the update and the pictures. I too like that a Havanese can be more a more robust but still small dog. Kipling was 5.6 lbs at 12 weeks (I just looked it up so I'm not lying)...he is now almost a year and 13.4 lbs as per last vet visit so sounds like he's a bit smaller.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the name Ferguson Moose,my sister had a cocker spaniel called [wait for it ] Jambat Moose!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems as though your little Hav troupe is doing very well. Congratulations. It's great to have at least 2, isn't it?

Best,
Pattie
LaMontana Havanese
www.lamontanahavanese.com


----------

